# Anyone see one of these before?



## dw1973 (Apr 24, 2015)

Safticycle from 1946?    Looking for info.


----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2015)

How do you pedal it??


----------



## dw1973 (Apr 24, 2015)

No pedals on this bike.   Safticycles used bicycle parts with gas motor.


----------



## BreezyRider (Apr 25, 2015)

Is it for sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 25, 2015)

yes there is a 48 in the for sale section as we speak.


----------



## Boris (Apr 27, 2015)

I've seen Safticycles before, but none quite like this.


----------

